# Fuerteventura, Big Fish u. nun Big Game



## Fishbuster (6. Februar 2005)

|uhoh: Es lohnt sich wohl deshalb auch ein neues Thema aufzumachen.
Seit 2 Wochen, wie schon berichtet, werden Thune gefangen vor den südlichen Küsten von Fuerte.
Seit gestern sind nun auch die grossen BLUE FIN THUNE da. :c 
Alleine 6 Sportboote haben gestern und heutemorgen 134 Thune gefangen!!!
Seit gestern werden Blue Fins von rund 120 bis 150 KG u. mehr gefangen.
Die grossen Thun-Trawler stehen an der Süd/Ost Ecke von Fuerte und fangen richtige dicke Thune aller Sorten ca. 5-10 Meilen entfernt. #6 
Vor der Süd/West Küste ist Thune schon nach max. eine Meile angesagt.
Das hat es seit rund ACHT JAHREN nicht mehr gegeben, diese Thunmenge.
Welch ein schönes Petri Heil!  :q  :q  :q


----------



## fish4fun (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fuerteventura, Big Fish u. nun Big Game*

Wow, wenn das sich nicht gut anhört. Da würd ich gerne mitmischen!


----------



## Rausreißer (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fuerteventura, Big Fish u. nun Big Game*

Das hört sich gut an,
endlich mal für die Kanaren, nach meiner Erfahrung.
150 kg Blue , oh mann. #6 
R.R. :m


----------



## Tyron (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fuerteventura, Big Fish u. nun Big Game*

Mensch Fishbuster
Ich werd hier echt zabbellig. Dat sind ja Hammer-Thuns

Gruß Tyron


----------



## Fishbuster (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fuerteventura, Big Fish u. nun Big Game*

Es geht weiter mit den Thunenfängen hier vor Fuerteventura und die See
ist fast super Glatt, sehr wenig Welle, also bestes Fischen weiterhin und ich habe die Grippe. Heute waren sogar die Berufsfischer bei mir zuhause und haben spezial Tieftauchköder für die Blauflossenthune gekauft, die ich von Barbate/Cadiz mitgebracht habe u. hier nun vertreibe, denn diese werden dort für diese "Atun Gigante" sehr erfolgreich eingesetzt. Man kann diese mit Naturköder oder Gummifische bestücken. Gehen bis auf 10 mtr. runter.
Petri Heil


----------



## Sailfisch (22. Februar 2005)

*Karneval der Fisch*

Folgendes Bild hat mir Fishbuster via Mail zugesandt, mit der Bitte es einzustellen. Mach ich natürlich gern.

Offenkundig feiern die Fische in Fuerte Karneval, da wäre man doch gerne dabei.


----------



## rob (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fuerteventura, Big Fish u. nun Big Game*

wie fängt man den? mit geschleppter bockwurst?


----------



## Sailfisch (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fuerteventura, Big Fish u. nun Big Game*

Nein, mit einem halben Schwein auf Toast!  :m  :m  :m


----------



## Fishbuster (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fuerteventura, Big Fish u. nun Big Game*

Ja, Carneval kommt von carne-fleisch und heisst aus dem spanischem, Fleischfest. Warum, das merkt man auf der Strasse schnell, denn die Mädchen tanzen dann im Stringtanga ihren Samba. Auch die Fische nehmen gerne wohl an solch einen Maskenball teil.
Spass beiseite, die Thune sind weitergezogen. Die gibt es fast nur noch in einer Entferung von rund 20 meilen zu fangen. Auch nicht so zahlreich wie am Anfang. Ich denke, sie kommen wieder in ein paar Tagen oder Wochen. Das ist hier so. Hier auf Lanzarote bereitet man auch alles vor zur neuen Bigfish Saison. Alle Bootseigner lassen ihre Boote aufrüsten.
Petri Heil


----------

